# Where to buy tortoise tables in USA?



## Aunt Caffy

I've been looking at tortoise tables online, and the only places selling tortoise tables of any size is in the UK. Does anyone know of any US sellers?


----------



## StarSapphire22

Your best bet is to make one. Most premade tables are small and more expensive in the long run (because you're also paying labor costs and retail markup instead of just supplies). You can make a better one for less.


----------



## Franklin the tortoise

Amazon. Com


----------



## JoesMum

Or find a second hand book case and knock the shelves out. It makes a great table


----------



## Tom

What species, size and age? Tables are not the best way to house some tortoises.

I know of no place to buy a table. You have to make on, or have one made.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

It'll be a baby from TortoiseSupply.com most likely. I'm undecided between a cherry head, Greek, or Russian.

My biggest issue right now is figuring out what to place a tort table on that will also have some sort of storage.

I have a coffee table (48 by 22.5 by 14 high) that I'm turning upside down for one part of the tortoise table. I'm going to attach plywood to the legs. One side I'm leaving open so that I can connect it to another area for the baby tort.


----------



## JoesMum

Given that a cherryhead and a Russian/Greek have very diferent care needs, I suggest that you decide which you want to keep before you decide what you want to keep it in. Start by looking at the forums for these species where you will find guides for their care.


----------



## Tom

A RF or a baby of the other two species will not fare well in an open tortoise table unless the air in your house is fairly warm and humid all the time. An adult greek or russian will be fine in a large table, but your coffee table's size is way too small. You'll need something at least 3x6', but 4x8' would be better.

Please consider a closed chamber for the former examples. These can be bought here in the US. Where are you?

Like this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/


----------



## Aunt Caffy

I live close to Dallas, Texas.

For a closed chamber, could I take a shelving unit and close in all the sides? There would be another set of shelves above.

Could you post links to the US sources for closed systems? 

Right now, I have two shelving units with shelves that are 24" by 48." If I push two units together, that will give me 48" by 48". Eventually I could slide in another one or two to expand that even more. The height would be adjustable. I think the units are seven feet tall.


----------



## Tom

Here is a thread I did for where to buy closed chambers. Both of these guys will ship:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/where-to-buy-a-closed-chamber.58180/

You might find someone closer to you that could build you one. Hire a "handy man" maybe? They really are a custom job.

Like Joe'sMum said, you really need to pick the species and age tortoise you want and then build the enclosure to fit your choice. Tortoises are not a one-size-fits-all kind of thing.

For an adult russian or greek you can simply screw some 2x12 to a sheet of plywood and be done with it. Like this, but with out so much soil and plants: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoisesupply-com-testudo-seed-mix-thread.71890/


----------



## Aunt Caffy

How about for a baby cherry head? Then what would the little thing need as an adult indoor enclosure-wise? 

I have some area outside that would work for an enclosure, but that will come later and must be absolutely escape-proof as I have a swimming pool.


----------



## Tom

A hatchling cherry head would be fine in a 4x2' closed chamber. Once it gets bigger, you'd need at least a 4x8' closed chamber, unless your house is warm and very humid all the time.

Would you describe your climate as humid or dry? It can be done, but it takes a lot of time, effort and expense, to attempt to keep a species that needs humidity, in an outdoor enclosure in a dry climate. Suitability for my climate is one of the main factors for me in choosing which species to work with.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

The Dallas area can be considered humid and hot generally. We get snow in the winter maybe once every five years or more. 

I've contacted Shippy Exotics regarding making a closed chamber.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Is the zoo med tortoise house suitable for one russian who is usually outside?


----------



## mike taylor

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Is the zoo med tortoise house suitable for one russian who is usually outside?


No, they are to small and the hide takes up to much room in the table . Save the 100 dollars and build one . The table needs to be 3/6 minimum.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

Okie dokie


----------



## Tom

mike taylor said:


> No, they are to small and the hide takes up to much room in the table . Save the 100 dollars and build one . The table needs to be 3/6 minimum.



I agree completely.


----------



## bigred

You should consider a glass aquarium for a smaller tortoise. Its easy to keep the heat and humidity up and you dont have to build anything for now


----------



## Aunt Caffy

bigred said:


> You should consider a glass aquarium for a smaller tortoise. Its easy to keep the heat and humidity up and you dont have to build anything for now


I would prefer to get the full size enclosure first just because I have a tendency to fill in spaces that I've cleared out. I've got areas now that I can put in a 4' by 8' now. I could also set up the larger Boamaster 10' long chamber with a little extra effort.

However, is it healthier for a baby tortoise to start out with a 2' by 4' enclosure first or is a 4' by 8' okay for a baby cherryhead so long as the humidity and temperature are kept right? 

I just want to get everything squared away and set up first (and have the temperature/humidity right) before I purchase a baby tort.


----------

